# WoC - All Infantry List



## Tom132 (Mar 11, 2014)

Just started fantasy, switching from 40k, I know a few people have done all mounted army lists but how good would an all infantry list be?


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

The all cav army works because you get to dictate the movement phase. Chaos infantry is pretty slow @ M4. Add in that you'll be stuck in larger blocks compared to the free-flowing loose formations of 40K and the all infantry approach can feel pretty stifling.

If you really want all infantry, I guess it can work, but, it's going to be an uphill battle. You can use Slaanesh and Shadow magics to mess w/ the movements of your opponent. Maybe a combo MSU/MMU style army so you have lots of drops and support units.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I went with an "all soldier" list. Warriors, skullcrushers, knights, ogres, wolves, and lords


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I tend to field nothing but Chaos-armored infantry, and I can count the number of times I've lost in the last two editions on one hand. If you bring a Lord, two Exalted Champions, and 3x19 Chaos Warrior units as the bulk of your army, it's pretty hard for anybody to actually outfight you. I've never worried about being slow or getting outmaneuvered-- so what if I get flanked? The bonus combat resolution usually means they lose combat by one or two less than if they charged my front. As for level 4 wizards...there's this fallacy that you can't compete if you don't bring a level 4 wizard, because if your opponent did and you didn't, you lose due to their total domination of the magic phase. My experience has been that they can't magically shoot you, debuff you, or buff their own units enough to the point where they can outfight you, especially if you keep all your units near one another. Ogres are the only army that can buff themselves to the point where they can beat you in combat, but that just comes down to a game of maneuvering at that point to ensure you bait them into disadvantageous charges which you can exploit with your other units.


----------



## Tom132 (Mar 11, 2014)

Thats what I was thinking. Two or three blocks of warriors, backed up by a unit of possibly 6 ogres and a demon prince (it has legs so I'm counting it as infantry). And I know their expensive but a unit of chosen with a lord. It would look awesome, its one of the reason I started collecting chaos, they look amazing.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm with TSoH.

My chaos list from the previous, 2 editions looked like . . . 

Chaos hero of Khorne
juggernaut
Enchanted Shield
Magic sword

Chaos hero
Steed/Shield
Magic sword

2 blocks of chaos warriors
Hand weapons
Shields

1 block of chosen
Hand weapons
Shields

2 units of chaos trolls

1 chaos giant

I didn't play a ton, but I only ever lost once, during an allied game where my ally made some bone head moves.

There are 2 caveats.
- siege weapons/magic can cause problems
- charging and combat worked a little differently than I understand in the current edition


----------

